

Internet cut off across Syria amid widespread protests - eddmc
http://thenextweb.com/me/2011/06/03/internet-cut-off-across-syria-amid-widespread-protests/

======
wh-uws
Can someone please explain why people keep doing this?

The government always falls amid the outrage of the people over losing their
internet access.

At best you could (not encouraging or endorsing this by the way) build
something like Chinese Great Firewall, but if you cut if off your government
is going to tumble. Its happened twice already now

~~~
btilly
Libya did that and has not fallen yet. In fact, despite a significant
intervention from Europe (which is unlikely to be repeated in Syria), Libya
seems to be in some sort of stalemate right now.

The lesson that the Syrian's seem to have taken is that the way to stay in
power is to double down on repression.

~~~
stcredzero
_The lesson that the Syrian's seem to have taken is that the way to stay in
power is to double down on repression._

Hopefully, they don't become another data-point indicating this is a workable
strategy.

------
sp332
Just saw this tweet from the EFF
<https://twitter.com/#!/EFF/status/76735514782339072>

Dial up access for #Syria: +46850009990 +492317299993 +4953160941030
user:telecomix password:telecomix #syria #killswitch by @telecomix

------
Apocryphon
I wonder if Anonymous is going to attempt to retaliate against this, somehow.

~~~
evangineer
That was the intention:

[http://thenextweb.com/me/2011/06/04/syrian-internet-is-
resto...](http://thenextweb.com/me/2011/06/04/syrian-internet-is-restored-but-
anonymous-pledges-retribution-for-outage/)

